# How old is this Giant road bike?



## SugarFreeBrowny (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello all! I was wondering how old this Giant road bike is or how can I tell how old it is? Furthermore, how much is it worth? I do not want to over pay for it. Thanks!!!
View attachment 283985


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Geez, dude, if you want somebody to identify it, you might want to take a better picture. At a glance though, that bike is worth no more than $60, as it has bottom-barrel budget priced parts from over a decade ago.


----------

